# Is BLUETOOTH® streaming audio finally standard on the 2015 Audi A3 Sedan?



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

It's about time, Audi.... The BLUETOOTH® streaming audio appears to be a standard feature even for those who order no navigation package. Awesome!
http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-...Ho65blK6fia9uoKGjspuhiYKjkaNRTU0NAMaCk2dHAAAA


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep. It's listed as standard on the 1.8 TFSI Premium, so unless they've just gone on a massive copy-paste spree to create this, I believe it's standard. They rolled it in with the list of standard features when they released the teaser base price on October 24, at least.

http://audiusanews.com/pressrelease/3616/16/audi-announces-pricing-its-all-new-2015-a3

Oct 24, 2013 , HERNDON, Va.Audi announces pricing for its all-new 2015 A3 sedan•	The A3 sedan brings a new level of standard features, craftsmanship and attention to detail to the fast growing entry premium market
•	An all-new A3 family from Audi will be rolled out over the next 18 monthsAudi today announced base pricing for its all-new 2015 A3 sedan. This compact powerhouse represents the entry level to the Audi brand of luxury vehicles with no compromises – it will offer a combination of standard features including a panoramic glass sunroof, leather seating surfaces, and bi-xenon headlights, all at a base MSRP starting at $29,900 . 

“The Audi A3 sedan raises the bar in this premium compact segment” said Scott Keogh, President, Audi of America. “It will add to our momentum in the U.S. marketplace by bringing a new level of technology, craftsmanship and performance to the market."

The A3 sedan plays a pivotal role in the soon to be expanding Audi A3 family. It will be joined later in 2014 by the recently announced Audi A3 Cabriolet, A3 TDI clean diesel, the high-performance S3 sedan and in early 2015, the A3 Sportback e-tron® gasoline electric hybrid (PHEV). *Even the base model of the all-new premium Audi A3 comes equipped with standard features that include Audi signature LED DRLs and taillights, Bluetooth® technology, Audi pre sense® basic and a panoramic glass sunroof. *

The A3 also marks the first time that a vehicle in this segment will offer MMI® technology, Audi drive select, 4G LTE connectivity and Bang & Olufsen® audio. Delivering the same prestige and high-quality materials found in the brand’s flagship A8 model. The A3 will also feature standard leather seating surfaces and exceptional ergonomics.

The A3 sedan will offer versatile powertrains for a wide variety of entry-luxury customer tastes, including a 1.8 TFSI®, 2.0 TFSI®, 2.0 TDI® clean diesel, and a high-output 2.0 TFSI® offered in the S3. For superior traction and handling the A3 will also offer the legendary Audi quattro® all-wheel drive which distributes power to the wheels that need it most. 

All engines are mated to the standard 6-speed S tronic® transmission, which provides the driver immense shifting flexibility and driving pleasure with smooth, dynamic acceleration and virtually no interruption to the power flow.

The A3 will feature an all-new design and has been specifically tailored to meet the sedan preferences of the American market. The signature Singleframe® grille and available full-LED headlights, another first for the A-segment, are some of the notable design changes included in the all-new Audi A3 sedan.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Gosh I wonder if this is also true for the Canada Audi A3


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

"Bluetooth technology" doesn't indicate streaming audio capability, we're all aware, right? Many modern luxosport cars still don't do streaming. But, tech is this cars selling point so I wouldn't be surprised if it's standard.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> "Bluetooth technology" doesn't indicate streaming audio capability, we're all aware, right? Many modern luxosport cars still don't do streaming. But, tech is this cars selling point so I wouldn't be surprised if it's standard.


It does if it says it does. 

Under *Infotainment | Technology *on the equipment list:



BLUETOOTH® wireless technology preparation for mobile phone
BLUETOOTH® streaming audio

Of course, the standard caveat I've been attaching to most posts today applies- this could be a bad copy-paste job that isn't entirely accurate. For this particular thing, though, I doubt it's an error.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I should get some good seat time Saturday morning so I will try it out hopefully.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> It does if it says it does.
> 
> Under *Infotainment | Technology *on the equipment list:
> 
> ...


Ah, nice, so it does.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

really hope that my car will come with dual exhaust and bluetooth audio streaming.. :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

rMBA13 said:


> really hope that my car will come with dual exhaust and bluetooth audio streaming.. :laugh:


So was your dealer actually already able to enter a sold order in the system for you?


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> So was your dealer actually already able to enter a sold order in the system for you?


Yeah, of course!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Order guide? Tsk tsk. C'mon now. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

